# Home made Toothpaste



## ewepootoo

Whilst scratching my head trying to work out what to do with my surplus Kaolin Clay, I stumbled across a recipe for toothpaste. Are there any members out there who make their own toothpaste? I will give this recipe a go if I can track down all the ingredients.   http://www.ehow.com/how_2330175_make-he ... paste.html


----------



## ChrissyB

I believe you can brush your teeth with straight bicarb.
So maybe a paste of bicarb, stevia and some kind of peppermint flavouring?

Just read that link: you can buy raspberry leaf tea in the supermarket and health food store. I used to drink it in my third trimester of pregnancy.
I wonder what properties it brings to this toothpaste?
Have you tried the stuff in the chemist called eucryl? It's a dry toothpowder that comes in a little pot, you dip your wet toothbrush in it and brush. It's great for getting off stains, but it's not abrasive in any way.


----------



## IanT

Ive made it before using baking soda, enough glycerine to form a paste, and a few drops of peppermint EO....

Worked like a charm though I dont neccessarily care for the grainy feel of the baking soda... anyone know a cure to that!?!?!

maybe the clay?? I didnt think of that... will have to try it!


----------



## ChrissyB

I don't like the thought of clay in my mouth.
Though it's probably been in other products I just didn't know it.


----------



## ewepootoo

The clay is meant to have a good taste of it's own but I havent tried it. I dont really know what the clay does in toothpaste as it is totally non abrasive but it would mix well with Baking Soda. I think commercial toothpaste contains Kaolin as it is cheap and harmless but can interfere with Chelation therapy in cancer patients, just what I have read. I will go to the health food store next time I venture to the big smoke and see what ingredients I can find. Nestle take delivery of Kaolin clay so I suspect we all eat it at some time or another. I no longer eat those Seafood Flakes they sell at the Deli after working in the plant that produced them and it is only my addiction to Peanut Butter that keeps me eating it after dismantling the Peanut Butter line at Kraft foods after the Salmonella outbreak of the mid nineties that killed the odd Peanut Butter fan in Australia.


----------



## IanT

ewepootoo said:
			
		

> The clay is meant to have a good taste of it's own but I havent tried it. I dont really know what the clay does in toothpaste as it is totally non abrasive but it would mix well with Baking Soda. I think commercial toothpaste contains Kaolin as it is cheap and harmless but can interfere with Chelation therapy in cancer patients, just what I have read. I will go to the health food store next time I venture to the big smoke and see what ingredients I can find. Nestle take delivery of Kaolin clay so I suspect we all eat it at some time or another. I no longer eat those Seafood Flakes they sell at the Deli after working in the plant that produced them and it is only my addiction to Peanut Butter that keeps me eating it after dismantling the Peanut Butter line at Kraft foods after the Salmonella outbreak of the mid nineties that killed the odd Peanut Butter fan in Australia.





woooooooooah.... to have walked in your shoes a few days lol....


----------



## ewepootoo

I still eat candy after working for a large confectionary company for a few years even though they produced a large range of jubes the only flavoring they used that did not come in a container with a skull and crossed bones on the label was Cadbury's Bourneville Chocolate. I tried washing out discarded 20 litre plastic containers that once held Banana flavoring and there was not a detergent that would remove even a tiny bit of the smell. Very concentrated that's why it was poisonous until diluted and most probably entirely synthetic.


----------



## IanT

ewepootoo said:
			
		

> I still eat candy after working for a large confectionary company for a few years even though they produced a large range of jubes the only flavoring they used that did not come in a container with a skull and crossed bones on the label was Cadbury's Bourneville Chocolate. I tried washing out discarded 20 litre plastic containers that once held Banana flavoring and there was not a detergent that would remove even a tiny bit of the smell. Very concentrated that's why it was poisonous until diluted and most probably entirely synthetic.



which is why im an avid Do it yourself-er lol... 

ugggh thats just scary to think about....

tell us a story you should start a thread on the chronicles of ewepootoo lol!!! (omg sorry for the thread hijack)


----------



## ChrissyB

I had an ex who worked for KFC, you wouldn't even want to hear some of the stuff he used to come out with.
But he still eats it, so go figure! :shock:


----------



## ewepootoo

I can just imagine what happens to the food in one of takeaway places when you put a bunch of young mischevious guys and girls together in the back room out of the public gaze. Probably the same thing that will happen to your steak if you send it back to the kitchen in a restuarant, yuk!


----------



## IanT

ewepootoo said:
			
		

> I can just imagine what happens to the food in one of takeaway places when you put a bunch of young mischevious guys and girls together in the back room out of the public gaze. Probably the same thing that will happen to your steak if you send it back to the kitchen in a restuarant, yuk!



lol yeah I was born into the industry, and worked in the BOH til I was out of college.... UGH.. the things I ve seen... lol...

Def dont send food back to the kitchen EVER...period..

Its going to get a little floor spice to make everything nice lol (and I never personally did that.. I COOk food not destroy it lol)...


----------



## Vintageliving

I use straight baking soda.

Some use baking soda and sea salt, or straight salt.

You can mix baking soda and glycerin and add essential oils.  I don't know if one could make enough to keep in a jar, and have it keep well.

If I were to use essential oils, I'd definitely want the kind that are physically extracted and not extracted through the use of petro-chemicals.


----------



## IanT

Vintageliving said:
			
		

> I use straight baking soda.
> 
> Some use baking soda and sea salt, or straight salt.
> 
> You can mix baking soda and glycerin and add essential oils.  I don't know if one could make enough to keep in a jar, and have it keep well.
> 
> If I were to use essential oils, I'd definitely want the kind that are physically extracted and not extracted through the use of petro-chemicals.



diitttttoooooo that...


steam distillation is the shiiiizzniiiz


----------



## JimHallock

These are all very innovative and creative ideas and there are many creative people who are intended to do these kinds of creative activities and sell out these home-made products with standard packaging to super stores and earn handsome amount of money while working it from home.

_link deleted - the mod team_


----------



## carebear

lordy I hate spam


----------



## kittywings

I've been making my own: baking soda, salt, kaolin clay, glycerin, stevia and peppermint eo.  My teeth feel SUPER clean afterwards!  I ran out and have been too lazy to make more (even though it takes about 2 seconds) and I've used some leftover commercial toothpaste... ugh!  My teeth don't feel nearly as clean AND I once again have to wait before eating any fruit (another benefit of the homemade toothpaste, it doesn't affect the flavor of anything!)


----------



## IanT

what type of proportions do you use that all in?? or do you kinda just eye it??

ever use that Toms of Maine stuff?? Im addicted to it... but i know I can make something that knocks it out of the water...just havent found the right recipe yet! lol....


I feel like whatever baking soda they put in there is much finer than the stuff we can buy in the store...it doesnt feel as gritty..maybe thats the clay?? who knows lol but whatever toothpaste i have made so far feel s like scouring powder... and leabes me talging lige dis ...ugggh lol but minty fresh.


----------



## kittywings

I kind of eyeball it... I THINK I re-found the recipe that I originally used:

1/4 cup bentonite clay- (I use kaolin)
1 tablespoon baking soda
1/4 teaspoon salt (I use Real Salt)
1 tablespoon vegetable glycerine
(plus stevia & peppermint to taste)
I think this is higher on the clay than I've been doing, but hey... give it a shot!


----------



## IanT

I will!!! ... 

thanks!!!


----------



## frieda

I am using the recipy of Kittywings now for some weeks and am very happy with it! Thank u Kittywings!
It leaves you with such a clean feeling in the mouth. I don't think I will go back to storebought toothpaste (unless maybe on a lazy day if i got out of any).
I did have to increase the amount of glycerine. I just added until it becomes the thickness I liked. Be aware that in the beginning everything is not so well mixed and that it will become little more liquidish after a day or two.


----------



## krissy

i always thought glycerine was bad for your teeth?


----------



## frieda

is that so? Where did u get the info about that?
If so, than I should find another solution...
But be aware that in commercial toothpaste they include often sugar, now sugar, that is bad for teeth...


----------



## kittywings

I've been in the middle of moving and ran out of my homemade toothpaste (I too add about triple the glycerin) so I used the commercial toothpaste that my husband uses (I made a batch ages ago with bentonite clay that was like a mud mask and my husband thought it was gross and now he won't use my toothpaste).  I FINALLY got around to making more last night (you know, because it takes all of about 30 seconds to make) and my teeth feel SOOO much cleaner!

I've researched about the whole glycerin thing- it's B.S.  You'll be amazed at how much cleaner your teeth feel after using "my" recipe.  I'm really anal retentive about going to the dentist and I always get commended on how well I take care of my teeth.


----------



## Sibi

Just wondering what kind of container you put your homemade toothpaste in?


----------



## frieda

well, for my first batch, I just used a glass that has a plastic lid on it (contained nutella before, so now i need a good paste for my teeth 8) ), but I am planning to use a pommade-tube next time.


----------



## Ifiyenia

For more than 3 years now, i make my own toothpaste, and only when I'm too lazy to make it I buy some from market.

I use bicarb soda, Mediterranean fine salt, vegetable organic glycerin (just enough to form a paste), some finely grated herbs good for your gums and a combination of e.o. such as spearmint, mint, orange, lemon, fennel. 

After some time in the jar it needs stirring but that's all it gets. It's super!


----------

